# Mr. Steak



## Max1 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Everyone like a good steak. Me I prefer a nice Porterhouse, with butter infused with garlic, and peppercorn glaze. 

Only thing is that this time all I had laying around was some New York Strips, and my buddy had some Ribeye (at which I deplore.)

1. You all have seen this before, me little Weber......






2. Heating some charcoal up.





3. Giving the grate a good scrapping, still need to get those Cast Iron Grates.





4. Adding some Cherry Wood to the mix.....





5. Little flare up. I was too busy drinking my beer.





6. Just done.






And that is all there is to it......*


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 31, 2014)

Bet that was mighty tasty.


----------



## Bosko (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice flesh!!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 31, 2014)

It's early ... I'm thinking steak and eggs, looks good Max!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice!!! I think you are the first meat eater I have heard say that they didn't like rib eyes!


----------



## Max1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Can't stand them, too much ******** fat the deal with. Yes and I know before anyone says fat is flavor. I can not eat it however, and I do not like messing around with it.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 1, 2014)

Dayum,  Now I have to go find a steak to cook for dinner today.


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice job max!    I too like a good strip steak.
U ever try to presakt them for a hour ahead to time?
Takes them up a level


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 1, 2014)

Dittos on not being a big fan of Ribeyes. Too much bs fat on there for me too.  I cant stand the way it tries to uncoil itself. I will take a strip or a good T bone any old day. I got broke from Porterhouses. There is only about 4 available on a normal cow. Two of those are guaranteed tough because they have a hidden blood vessel with runs through the Strip side. High grade T Bones are a much better choice.


----------



## MI Smoke (Feb 2, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Dittos on not being a big fan of Ribeyes. Too much bs fat on there for me too.  I cant stand the way it tries to uncoil itself. I will take a strip or a good T bone any old day. I got broke from Porterhouses. There is only about 4 available on a normal cow. Two of those are guaranteed tough because they have a hidden blood vessel with runs through the Strip side. High grade T Bones are a much better choice.



The store by me has loins on sale 2 x  a year for $4 lb.
I pick up 2 and have them sliced up 1-1/4",  vacuum seal and I'm good to go.
Ny steak is $8 a lb now..
Steak tastes better half off.


----------



## Max1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, true, but any steak is a good steak! If I have to pay out the ass for something, it's goona be what i want and on my terms....


----------



## boozer (Feb 3, 2014)

Ribeyes are one of my favorite cuts. I don't mind the fat, in fact my dogs are big fans of it. But I'm not too picky, I'll even eat a sirloin.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree with boozer, Ribeyes are one of my favorite cuts. I'm a fry it in lard fat is flavor guy.
I prefer a nice cut of t bone but don't mind a sirloin if cooked right.


----------



## Max1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Everyone has different tastes, can't help it y-alls taste buds are off.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 4, 2014)

MI Smoke said:


> The store by me has loins on sale 2 x  a year for $4 lb.
> I pick up 2 and have them sliced up 1-1/4",  vacuum seal and I'm good to go.
> Ny steak is $8 a lb now..
> Steak tastes better half off.



Right on the loins. Used to love it when Winn Dixie put them on for 2.99 in the choice grade. Sure do miss those stores.


----------

